# What size should a white pine or maple be before you cut it for logs?



## super44 (Feb 20, 2016)

Like the title says, we have mostly white pine and maple with a few elm. My Uncle says many of them should be cut and I think only a few are really big enough. The white pine are tall and straight 16 to 20 inches on the stump and the nice straight maple average maybe 17 inches on the stump. The last logger he had in said the trees are to scattered for him monkey with which to me says there are not that many ready to cut. I would prefer to selectively cut a few, drag then to a landing for a logger to haul to a sawmill.


----------



## bitzer (Feb 20, 2016)

White pine doesn't pay a whole lot, elm even less. The maple might be something if the wood is clean. I'm in the opposite corner of the state from you. I'd let it stand. Have a forester look at it if you really want to get into it.


----------



## super44 (Feb 20, 2016)

I've read in a couple places that once a tree is big enough to cut, leave it alone because that's the time the tree is gaining the most in size and board feet. I plan to go to the Wisconsin woodland owners meeting in Menomonie WI on 3/19 to try and learn a few things. I think the math says let them grow but I hope to be able to convince my Uncle of that.


----------



## bigbarf48 (Feb 21, 2016)

super44 said:


> I've read in a couple places that once a tree is big enough to cut, leave it alone because that's the time the tree is gaining the most in size and board feet. I plan to go to the Wisconsin woodland owners meeting in Menomonie WI on 3/19 to try and learn a few things. I think the math says let them grow but I hope to be able to convince my Uncle of that.



Usually diameter growth is decreasing as basal area growth remains the same. Larger older trees are not growing as quickly out as young ones. 13" or up is large enough to cut for saw timber


----------



## Twindad (Feb 21, 2016)

The value of your trees depends on lots of factors such as total volume, accessibility, difficulty of logging, distance to market, but probably the most important factor is the market itself. Contact local mills and find out how much they're paying and for what size logs. 
There are other important factors to consider as well such as the age of the trees and the site quality. If the white pines are are 16-20" on the stump and 45 years old, then they are likely still growing fast and increasing in value. On the other hand, if they are 16-20" and 100 years old, then their growth has slowed and will remain slow.
It's a good idea, as Bitzer said, to contact a forester and you may make some good contacts at the woodland owners meeting.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Feb 25, 2016)

Pine over 18" should never be harvested because they produce the healthiest cones and ensure that the next crop of trees are disease resistant.


----------



## Otis (Mar 11, 2016)

Well, I'm new here just discovered this site tonight. I am a forester in Wisconsin, everything from management plans to timber sales. Most of the previous posts are on point. White pine doesn't pay a lot, but if you plan on trying to regenerate white pine the new growth can be good for deer hiding cover. Having a sale depends a lot on the size of your property and timber volume because it's expensive for loggers to move equipment.


----------



## super44 (Mar 12, 2016)

I plan to do an inventory this spring.


----------



## SliverPicker (Mar 14, 2016)

Hire a forester.


----------



## super44 (Mar 15, 2016)

The property is what's left of a family farm and is owned by 5 people so getting everyone to agree to hire a forester is currently not an easy thing. I know the types of trees we have and how to measure and count them. I don't think that number is enough to excite many loggers as the property was logged 25 years ago. There are a few nice trees but not a lot of them. Thanks for the reply's!


----------



## bitzer (Mar 15, 2016)

25 years in hardwood is ripe for cutting down here. As long as it was done right last time. Your timber probably grows a touch slower. We shoot for 10- 15 year rotation depending on the stand.


----------



## Gypo Logger (May 1, 2016)

Bizter hasn't been here since the 3rd of April. Maybe be went broke like the rest of us Hort Wankers. 
If you're any Godamn good, you're working for yourself.


----------



## bitzer (May 3, 2016)

You miss me Johnny boy?


----------

